
Ask YC: Is old.ycombinator.com written in arc? - Kinnard
Is the Old YC site written in arc? Was the old application system written in arc? What prompted the switch away from arc?
======
sctb
That's just a static site, which was almost certainly served from the same
server as HN, but just HTML. The old application system was written in Arc,
and it was rewritten for all the familiar reasons (but you won't convince dang
or me to use anything else!).

~~~
Kinnard
I'm surprised that arc didn't win that battle. Has the old application system
ever been open sourced?

If arc can't win at YC where can it win? What hope does it have? If one of you
leaves, HN will be rewritten on rails or something, no?

